# Cleaning the water reservoir underneat the water tank on a Rocket Appartamento



## Christian123 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi All

Advise needed.

I discovered the other day that my 4 months old Rocket Appartamento has a filthy water reservoir underneath the water tank.

This water reservoir can not be taken apart.

I use a BWT water jug with a magnesium mineralizer filter.

I backflush every 4-7 day. I full between 4 to 6 shots a day.

How do I deal with this?

BR Christian


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You have to have hands as small as people in the Burger King advert, or remove the case.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1296485/Advertising-watchdog-finds-Burger-King-guilty-telling-whopper-serving-size.html


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Christian123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Advise needed.
> 
> ...


 Hi. Do you have any pictures of this?


----------

